# Mower buying



## Ironeye (Apr 18, 2013)

I need help buying a riding lawnmower but I don't know which ones are the best for a good price please help thanks


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

What kind of acreage are you mowing? Flat or hilly? Any other thing you want to do with it. What kind of budget do you have?


----------



## Ironeye (Apr 18, 2013)

Pulling small trailers and mowing about two acres budget of $1,000-$2,000


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

If you are cutting two acres you want a tractor/mower that will cover ground quickly. You could find a good solid garden tractor from the 70's or 80's. You should be able to get one under your budget and have plenty of money set aside for repairs. I am partial to the Simplicity, 3400, 7000 and 7100 series and the AC 700 and 900 series but by the mid 1970's there was a strong field of true garden tractors on the market. They all have their weaknesses and strengths. Simplicity and AC are known for their superior cut and simplicity of maintenance and repairs as well as ease of changing implements.


----------

